# The Idiomatiques (with Craig Sharmat) at Vitello's Studio City April 15th



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Friends and LA area forum dudes and dude'ess....

We are playing at Vitello's April 15th, be great to see you down there.

Here is what Kenny Loggins and others say about the Idiomatiques

https://www.theidiomatiques.com/testimonials

https://vitellosrestaurant.ticketfly.com/event/1643535-idiomatiques-cd-release-studio-city/


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 14, 2018)

You guys sound great! I love gypsy jazz....makes me wish I lived in LA.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 15, 2018)

On certain gigs we allow sit-ins if you ever make your way across here. Hannes sat in one of our rehearsals.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 16, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> On certain gigs we allow sit-ins if you ever make your way across here. Hannes sat in one of our rehearsals.



I'm afraid my classical training means that as much as I would love to play gypsy jazz, I really can't. Although I have dabbled in improvisation of various sorts since leaving the orchestra world, trust me, you wouldn't want to listen to me do it! Of all the Danish string players, Mads Tolling was the smart one...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 17, 2018)

He is the one I have heard of.......except you.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 1, 2018)

Concert in 2 weeks bump!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 1, 2018)

You guys sound awesome! Wish I could make it.


----------

